# Spain N621 & N625



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi all
Can anybody reassure me that I will have no problems travelling from The A8 then south on the N621 via Potes to Cistierna picking up the N625 to join the A231 south of Leon. 

This will probably be in the middle of December, 8m M/H towing car, overall length 12m
Many thanks


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Depends on whether winter comes early. I just got through one year in a car (following the snow ploughs) but that was back in the 80's!


----------

